# Utube Channel Tunnel Video



## witzend (Mar 20, 2017)

Step by Step Drive Through Guide to the EuroTunnel Check-in and Boarding Process at Folkstone - YouTube

This may help anybody not used the tunnel before


----------



## jeffmossy (Mar 20, 2017)

oooooooooooo I feel like I have gone on Holiday at the end of the video


----------



## trevskoda (Mar 20, 2017)

Two thinks,first dogs going to france have to walk on the left but do they change to the right when they get there.:lol-061:.
And i see it takes 35 mins to cross,well if it flooded i sure could not hold my breath that long.:scared:.
Ta a very good vid well done you .:bow:


----------



## QFour (Mar 20, 2017)

Brilliant .. Not tried the Tunnel yet going hopefully on the 1st May .. Thanks for the video ..


----------



## jeffmossy (Mar 20, 2017)

witzend said:


> Step by Step Drive Through Guide to the EuroTunnel Check-in and Boarding Process at Folkstone - YouTube
> 
> This may help anybody not used the tunnel before




Same film embedded     

[video=youtube_share;w2X3Z_dYvew]https://youtu.be/w2X3Z_dYvew[/video]


----------



## Keithchesterfield (Mar 20, 2017)

Here's one I did earlier - if you've got half an hour to waste -

For best quality picture click on 'cog' (bottom right of video) and select 720pHD


 [video=youtube_share;rzW5TQtZ8EA]https://youtu.be/rzW5TQtZ8EA[/video]


----------



## Wully (Mar 20, 2017)

I've never used the tunnel before and just done a mock booking. Is that right they just ask if it's a motorhome no mention of length like ferries. That would work out better for likes of me with a 8.7 meter van never knew this hope I'm right in this thinking


----------



## Maci (Mar 20, 2017)

Hi I've just made a booking for the tunnel (my vans 7 metre) I wasn't asked for length ,just was it a motorhome which he is now  I didn't have to state how many people traveling ,but do have to log onto a site later and fill in details of all those on board. Hope that's helpful .
Lisa


----------



## Keithchesterfield (Mar 20, 2017)

The Motorhome length doesn't matter when booking and if he can get on I'm sure you'll not have a problem .......


----------



## chrismilo (Mar 20, 2017)

Obey the signs no opening the windows of the train in the tunnel to feed the fish !!!


----------

